# Issue in trying to use a 322 receiver and 500 Dish at camp



## mpilihp (Sep 29, 2014)

So my effort to use a HD dish failed so I bought a 500 dish identical to the one I have at home. Brought it and my 322 dish (second in system) to camp and installed. We got it aligned and got signal, 54 on the meter was the best I could get. When I did the switch test it passed all three steps and looked good.

The receiver then downloaded the program guide and then came up with the error something like this "Your card is not subscribed to this channel.... I can go to the channel guide and can see all the channels but they are listed in green and when I click on it we cannot view it.

So I took the receiver home and hooked it back up the same as it was before and fired it up. I get the same error that THe card is not subscribed to this channel.....


SO I called DIsh and spend an hour on the phone doing different things and they say there is a technical issue with the dish or cabling and want to send a tech. My primary receiver works find so I dont think its the dish at my house and I dont think its the cabling..

Any suggestions on what is wrong?

Thank YOu

~ Phil


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Green is a color DISH uses for unsubscribed channels that can be instant ordered. If everything is working one should be able to click on one of the green channels and be taken to the customer service app on the receiver where one will be given the opportunity to subscribe to the channels.

When you log in to MyDISH online does your 322 show up? Is it connected to a phone line?


----------



## mpilihp (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi so when I click on one of the green channels it does as you said and tries to call customer support. We do not have a land line so the box cannot make a call, we only have cell phones, the boxes have never been connected to a phone line. 

When I log into MyDish my 322 does show up and the customer rep I spoke to saw it and said it should be fine. I have to think its an issue with the 322 receiver or the smart card.

THanks ~ Phil


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Is this 322 new to you or has it been working on your account? Have you recently run a check switch? Is it up to date on software?


----------



## mpilihp (Sep 29, 2014)

RBA said:


> Is this 322 new to you or has it been working on your account? Have you recently run a check switch? Is it up to date on software?


Hi Ive had it as part of my system since we got it back in 2006. It worked find at home, I then brought it to came and tried several times to make it work. I am wondering if part of the issue is for weeks its been sitting unplugged/unconnected at camp.

When I brought it home to see what it does there, it is doing teh same thing, getting the SmartCard has no subscribtion to channels error.

~ Phil


----------



## JR_Baas (May 5, 2005)

Ask for a hit on the receiver. It will lose programming after sitting for a while. If the support person asks for a trouble code, give them 005.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

Also, you should change your service address and temporary deactivate all other receivers while you are at camp to keep everything legal.


----------



## mpilihp (Sep 29, 2014)

JR_Baas said:


> Ask for a hit on the receiver. It will lose programming after sitting for a while. If the support person asks for a trouble code, give them 005.


Thats what I think the customer rep did and I did tell them the 005 code. Thanks


----------



## mpilihp (Sep 29, 2014)

jsk said:


> Also, you should change your service address and temporary deactivate all other receivers while you are at camp to keep everything legal.


I know per the letter of the agreement this isnt correct but I know people do it when they go camping. I also have read in other posts that Dish Network appears to turn the eye to this as long as your not using a receiver in both locations at the same time. We only go up for weekends off and on so not worth the hassle to call every time..


----------



## mpilihp (Sep 29, 2014)

Update, so I called DN support again last night, got a different person and they did a ping to my box again and this time it took and it is working.

I asked a bunch of questions to see about saving some money and he indicated that the $8 a month cost for maint is not only for site visits but also to replace a broken reciever or remote, which reading other threads it sounded like they would replace the hardware if it died without this maint fee, IE the maint fee was for site visits and not hardware. 

Anyone have experience of not having the maint fee and getting their hardware replaced?

Thanks

~ Phil


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

mpilihp said:


> Update, so I called DN support again last night, got a different person and they did a ping to my box again and this time it took and it is working.
> 
> I asked a bunch of questions to see about saving some money and he indicated that the $8 a month cost for maint is not only for site visits but also to replace a broken reciever or remote, which reading other threads it sounded like they would replace the hardware if it died without this maint fee, IE the maint fee was for site visits and not hardware.
> 
> ...


If you own the equipment it is your expense to repair it. If DISH owns the receiver and you lease it from DISH they will repair it/replace it, there may be shipping charges.


----------

